# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  تحذير الشباب من كشف عوراتهم

## محمد بن عدة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله وكفى والصلاة والسلام على النبي المصطفى وعلى آله وصحبه ومن بهديه اقتفى.       
 أما بعد فإن جبين المؤمن ليندى عرقا وإن نفسه لتتقطع أسى وأسفا مما يشاهد ويرى من شباب المسلمين وتقليدهم للكفرة والماجنين، ولم نكن نتصور بل لم يَجُل بالمخيلة أن يصل التشبه إلى كشف العورات وإبداء السوءات، فترى الشاب يشتري السروال وهو يعلم أنه لا يغطي أسفل ظهره ويعتبر ذلك من الموضة الواجب اتباعها، وهذا سلوك مشين وخلق ذميم لا يتصف به صاحب نخوة ورجولة فكيف برجل من أبناء الأمة الإسلامية التي ما زالت نساؤها تلد العلماء والمجاهدين، المبغضين لكل كافر فاجر والمقاومين بكل لسان وسيف قاهر ، ولكن شاء الله أن تنبت هذه النابتة في بلدنا الحبيب،ومهما يكن فهم إخواننا زلت بهم الطريق وانحرفت بهم الأهواء وحبا لهم ونصحا وعلما بما في نفوسهم من خير كامن سطرت هذه الكلمات تحذيرا لهم من مغبة كشف العورة وإبداء السوأة التي كانت في زمن ليس بالبعيد ـ ولا تزال ـ  مما يموت من أجله الرجال ويعتبرون انتهاكه من أعظم الشماتة وأقبح الأعمال فأقول وبالله التوفيق :
أولا : أصل هذه البلية:
إن من الكلام ما يستحيى من ذكره مراعاة للقارئين الكرام لكن حرصا على التستر وأملا في رجوع من تكشف أقول: في سجون الكفار من البلاد الغربية يرتدي من يُفعَلُ به ذلك الفعل المشين سرواله نازلا، ليعلم أنه من أولئك القوم، فهل شبابنا من ذلك الصنف ـ ـ لا... ولكن ....
ثانيا : نهي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من كشف العورة:
عن أبي سعيد - رضي الله عنه - أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال: «لا ينظر الرجل إلى عورة الرجل، ولا المرأة إلى عورة المرأة، » رواه مسلم. 
وَأَخْرَجَ أَحْمَدُ وَأَصْحَابُ السُّنَنِ الْأَرْبَعَةِ وَالْحَاكِمُ وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ  ُ: «احْفَظْ عَوْرَتَك إلَّا مِنْ زَوْجَتِك أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ يَمِينُك، قِيلَ: إذَا كَانَ الْقَوْمُ بَعْضُهُمْ فِي بَعْضٍ قَالَ: فَإِنْ اسْتَطَعْتَ أَنْ لَا يَرَيَنَّهَا أَحَدٌ فَلَا يَرَيَنَّهَا، قِيلَ: فَإِذَا كَانَ أَحَدُنَا خَالِيًا، قَالَ: فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ أَحَقُّ أَنْ يُسْتَحْيَا مِنْهُ مِنْ النَّاسِ» .صحيح الجامع
وصاحب السروال النازل لم يحفظ عورته بل أبداها لجميع الناس بمن فيهم والديه .
وَروى أَحْمَدُ وَأَبُو دَاوُد وَالنَّسَائِيُّ  : «إنَّ اللَّهَ - تَعَالَى - حَيِيٌّ سِتِّيرٌ يُحِبُّ الْحَيَاءَ وَالسَّتْرَ، فَإِذَا اغْتَسَلَ أَحَدُكُمْ فَلْيَسْتَتِرْ» .
وَأخرج الْحَاكِمُ عَنْ جَبَّارِ بْنِ صَخْرٍ - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ -: «إنَّا نُهِينَا أَنْ تُرَى عَوْرَاتُنَا» . وَالطَّبَرَانِي  ُّ عَنْ الْعَبَّاسِ - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ –أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : «نُهِيت أَنْ أَمْشِيَ عَارِيًّا» . 
فكل هذه الآثار وما في معناها تدل دلالة صريحة عل تحريم كشف العورة، واعتباره من قبائح الذنوب حتى عَدَّهُ ابن حجر الهيثمي من الكبائر فصنفه تحت الكبيرة الرابعة والسبعين .
ثالثا :حكم التشبه بالكفار :
التعري والتكشف من فعل أهل الجاهلية وذلك لما سلبوا من الحياء والحشمة، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم" قال شيخ الإسلاموهذا الحديث أقل أحواله أن يقتضي تحريم التشبه بهم، وإن كان ظاهره يقتضي كفر المتشبه بهم كما في قوله: {وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّهُمْ مِنْكُمْ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْهُمْ} [المائدة: 51] ، ولا شك أن هذه الطريقة في لبس السراويل إنما أحدثها المخنثون من الكفار ممن لا خلاق لهم والمتشبه بهم من أهل الإسلام يلحقه الوعيد ويخشى عليه الحشر في زمرتهم إن لم تتداركه رحمة الله.
*رابعا : صلاة كاشف العورة :*
اتفق الفقهاء قاطبة على وجوب ستر العورة داخل الصلاة وخارجها، ومن تعمد كشف عورته في الصلاة فهي باطلة قال الجصاص فيأحكام القرآن*:"*قَالَ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ وَزُفَرُ وَأَبُو يُوسُفَ وَمُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْحَسَنِ وَالْحَسَنُ بْنُ زِيَادٍ هِيَ فَرْضٌ فِي الصَّلَاةِ إنْ تَرَكَهُ مَعَ الْإِمْكَانِ فَسَدَتْ صَلَاتُهُ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ الشَّافِعِيِّ"
خامسا: انكشاف العورة عقوبة من الله على المعاصي:
قال تعالى :" فَوَسْوَسَ لَهُمَا الشَّيْطَانُ لِيُبْدِيَ لَهُمَا مَا وُورِيَ عَنْهُمَا مِنْ سَوْآتِهِمَا وَقَالَ مَا نَهَاكُمَا رَبُّكُمَا عَنْ هَذِهِ الشَّجَرَةِ إِلَّا أَنْ تَكُونَا مَلَكَيْنِ أَوْ تَكُونَا مِنَ الْخَالِدِينَ (20) وَقَاسَمَهُمَا إِنِّي لَكُمَا لَمِنَ النَّاصِحِينَ (21) فَدَلَّاهُمَا بِغُرُورٍ فَلَمَّا ذَاقَا الشَّجَرَةَ بَدَتْ لَهُمَا سَوْآتُهُمَا وَطَفِقَا يَخْصِفَانِ عَلَيْهِمَا مِنْ وَرَقِ الْجَنَّةِ وَنَادَاهُمَا رَبُّهُمَا أَلَمْ أَنْهَكُمَا عَنْ تِلْكُمَا الشَّجَرَةِ وَأَقُلْ لَكُمَا إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ لَكُمَا عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ  " الأعراف: (20/22)
قال ابن الجوزي:" وفي الآية دليل على أن إظهار السوأة قبيح من لدن آدم ألا ترى إلى قوله: لِيُبْدِيَ لَهُما ما وُورِيَ عَنْهُما مِنْ سَوْآتِهِما فانهما بادرا يستتران لقبح التكشف. وقيل: إنما سميت السوأةُ سوأةً، لأن كشفها يسوء صاحبها". زاد المسير
هذا ويعتبر كشف العورة عقوبة من الله على المعصية ألا ترى أن أول ما جوزي به سيدنا آدم بعد أكله من الشجرة هو يُدُوُّ سوأته.وآدم عليه السلام تاب فتاب الله عليه ، وساءه انكشاف عورته وشباب اليوم يكشفونها بإرادتهم وأموالهم ولا يسوؤهم ذلك أبدا إلا من رحم ربك.
فالمقصود أن من كشف عورته إنما هو نوع تعجيل للعقوبة وإنذار بعدم الستر على الذنوب في الدنيا .



إرشاد وتذكير
قد تغلب الإنسان شهوته فيقوم بأفعال يندم عليها وتصدر منه أشياء يستحي منها ولكن أن يصل بنا الحال إلى أن نرتدي ملابس تُخجل آباءنا وأمهاتنا وأقاربنا فيصدق علينا قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :"إن لم تستح فاصنع ما شئت" ولا شك أن صاحب هذه الملابس لم يستح فصنع ما شاء.
وإنك لتريد توجيه صاحب هذا اللباس فلا تستطيع، بل يعجز اللسان عن التعبير، بل كيف تنصح من هذه حاله، كيف تقول له، أو كيف تخبره،فإذا كان علي رضي الله عنه يستحي من سؤال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن مسألة في المذي لكونه صهره والمسألة من الدين الذي لا حياء في تعلمه ، أفلا يحق لنا الاستحياء من مواجهة أمثال هؤلاء . 
أُخَيَّ: إن الإسلام يريد منك أن تكون رجلا بكل ما تحمله هذه الكلمة من معاني ، وإن إخوانك المسلمين لولا محبتهم لك الخير لتركوك وشأنك فارعهم سمعك وخذ بهذا التذكير والتوجيه ودع عنك هذه الملابس وفقك الله   وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين

----------

